# Fog machine at KMart



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I think so! I'm getting one today... just hope I can find a matching timer.
(I still can't get over Michael's selling a 200 watt fogger for more (or the same - it's on sale right now... but who cares?)).

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

I just picked up one of the Light F/X constant foggers from K-Mart. I think it's quieter than my other two (one 1000 watt high-output F/X and one 700 watt Gemmy). Fog output is not as high as the other two, but this is ideal for me as it will be used through a chiller. Not sure if the timer will work with it but Wal-Mart has an F/X timer for $9.00. By the way, anyone who gets this fogger, make sure you heat it up for the first time OUTSIDE!!! Never seen a fogger smoke like this one did burning off the factory oils. And BOY DOES IT STINK!

Joel

If life loves a tragedy, what does death love?


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

I had heard that the K-Mart fogger uses two 600 watt heaters, this way one could run while the other one cools.

I had bought one of those Walmart Foggers the are selling and I like it, but it just doesn't have the output that a Lite FX fogger has. The interesting thing, is that if I am not mistaken, those cheap WalMart foggers were made my Gemmy.

I kind of knew that there would be a catch regarding the 1200 watt fogger, being that for that amount of money, that kind of output would be too good to be true.

I think that getting someone to rig that 1200 fogger to run both heaters, and hook it up to a timer would be pretty cool, does it have an input for a timer?

Screamhaunt


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

This constant fog thing interested me too, and had me excited for a while. But didn't someone cite problems with it in another thread? I'd like to know what the truth is about this thing because if it works as stated and does so reliably i gotta get one !


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

I swear to God that when I made the original post, I did not mean to type 200 watt *** machine. That was a typo. Besides, everyone knows *** machines run at 400 watts minimum. Just kidding. Really.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10056


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes, there was another post refering to another forum with a member reporting this machine as loud and messy. I find it quieter than my other two, and not any messier than either of the others also.

Joel

If life loves a tragedy, what does death love?


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Does anyone know another source for the timer, or is anyone willing to ship one to me? None of my local Kmarts have it (they have the machine, but not the timer). I'm going to check out the one at Wal-mart, but if it doesn't work, I can't get the machine at Kmart. Oh, and the customer service at Kmart is typical -- didn't know there WAS a timer, wouldn't know where to find it, yada yada yada.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## StfRon (Aug 20, 2004)

I bought the 200 W from Michaels, But I used the 50% coupon on Sunday, so it was 15$- Not bad! You can call Gemmy customer service to buy a timer. Info below from their website..


Get in touch with Gemmy!
For Customer Service call: Call 1-800-231-6879, ext. 444
Monday - Friday, 8:30 a.m. - 5:30 p.m.


----------



## Igor (Sep 15, 2004)

I have bought numerous fog machines,And I am fortunate enough to know how to create my own timers for these things,Yes,I am a tweeker of electronics and gizmos that I purchase,and I go directly to radio shack after I buy these bargains,and Customize these things to my needs.The displays That I create,are all different by nature,and they need individual attention for their purpose.That includes timing for all the devices.Fog machines need particular attention because they need to be filled after a certain amount of time.sometimes you cant get to it in time to resupply it,because you are off bizzy haunting somewhere elseSo I created a special loading machine with fog spouts that feed the machine at the nessessary intervals before the tank goes empty.This system is crucial for haunted houses at Fall carnivals or your own haunted themed prop. <center>Igor</center>


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

> quote:Yes, there was another post refering to another forum with a member reporting this machine as loud and messy. I find it quieter than my other two, and not any messier than either of the others also


I have a gemmy and an FX lite, and i find the lite to be too noisy, the gemmy better.(tho still noisier than i'd like) But if that thing is truly quieter than both and is reliable and really does do CONSTANT fog, then i MUST have one ! Constant fog all nite at an even quieter level would be awesome !


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

By the way, why are some of you asking about a timer for it? Seems that the one and only reason to buy it over another machine is the constant output. So why then would you want a timer?


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

I just bought another fog machine at Walmart last night... It's a Gemmy 400w and it was $29 CDN... no timer just the on / off switch... I figured I could hook it toa relay easy enough though...

They also had some cool ravens so I bought one...










Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

StfRon: I'll keep that as a backup (I remember someone saying that Gemmy wanted way more for something than the stores actually did). Oh, but maybe they can tell me if the timers are interchangable!

Dazco: I'm buying a 1200w fog machine because it's a good deal and hopefully I'll have a bigger yard someday, but for the current situation don't want it running constantly. But, not going to stand there and hit the pulse button either.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

I picked up one of the fog machines from Kmart, have yet to try it out though (gonna have to do that tonight). It should work well since I want to keep some constant fog rolling in my graveyard. Already have 1 700 watt FX machine so that one I will keep near me to fog when i need it in the other part of the graveyard where I will be sitting. Will report back to everyone once I give it a test. and just so everyone knows, the remote controls at wal-mart won't work on the 1200 machines (had gotten a remote for another machine and checked it with the 1200 just so I could keep everyone from going out and buying them).


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Kmart has disappeared down here . I wonder if you can buy it online ?

If you can make it to my door you deserve candy!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

tignyx: You saved me some trouble! The Wal-mart one doesn't look like a remote - it plugs in - but it seemed too generic, so I passed. There are 2 more Kmarts I can try this weekend. I don't want to call them, b/c their customer service sucks and they'll just tell me "yes" anyway.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

yep, that is true with K-Mart........they are one step above Big Lots when it comes to customer service.


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

> quote:I don't want to call them, b/c their customer service sucks and they'll just tell me "yes" anyway


Yes!! They did that to me a couple weekends ago. Told me the halloween stuff was out, i drive 15 miles only to find it isn't. Bastids !


----------



## Lemax_owns_me (Oct 19, 2003)

I work at K-mart and have already seen the foggers in the damaged bins in the back. Ack! 

And to my knowledge the fogger we sell doesn't have the option of buying a seperate timer. But some K-mart's might be selling a different brand fogger. Is it the one in the "Totally Ghoul" box?


----------



## Bentrod (Jul 26, 2004)

I bought a 400 watt machine from Walmart last week for $19.77, then I went into Party City today and picked up a 1200 watt machine on sale for $19.99 (Reg. price $29.99). So I'm returning the one to Walmart tommorrow (never even opened the box). Luckly Walmart has a better return policy than Kmart. By the way I tried to locate a Kmart store online and there is not one within a hundred miles, and I live in Houston.

Later,

Bentrod
____________________________________________________________________

Just because I'm Paranoid, doesn't mean there isn't someone out to get me!


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Well I know the last time this thread came up I was the one who quoted what I had read on another forum about the 1200 watt constant output machines.At the time it was said it was noisy,leaked and had a reservoir too small for constant operation.I think that all these under $30 foggers are strictly a hit or miss proposition. I don't think a whole lot of quality control goes into them. Some people will report that they last forever at the same time as LemaxOwnsMe sees them filling up the dumpster. I own a very well made VEI which probably will last forever. I also own a Lite FX that will most likely crap out in a few years. It made noise when I bought it,I kicked it,and it's been silent running ever since. I just picked up and shipped a Michael's 200 watt to another forum member. It is a Gemmy. I'm actually considering getting one for myself. What it has going for it is it's very small size. Perfect for fitting inside of a prop. When I made a free standing dragon years ago and fought like H--l to get my VEI inside I would have paid anything for the 200 watt. Buy a fogger that fits the uses you have planned for it. If you're fogging 3 acres and need constant fog maybe the KMart special is for you. If you're fogging an apartment for a party then a smaller machine is more what you need.

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

FYI - I saw the same thing at Halloween Outlet for $30 if they run out at KMart this may be an option for someone.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10056


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

I was making the rounds shopping today and here is what I found.
The Kmart fogger is 1200 watts, but it is 2- 600 watt units inside. It does have a small resevoir,and the timer is manual operation or full blast. 
Michael's has the 200 Watt Gemmy on sale for $24.99. Nice small size. Well built.
Target is selling some Brand X special for $20. Looked really cheaply made.400 watt 
Party City's have the Lite FX for $20 on sale.
Wallmart has the 400 watt Gemmy for $20

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

I can't help but be interested in that constant fogger even tho i know it's gotta be build like crap. But as fogger quality goes, nothing beats a gemmy w/o paying a lot more. Maybe there are different levels of gemmy quality, but my gemmy which is the commonly seen model is so far superior in construction to my target FX lite it's not funny. They really are the best bag/buck IMO for all that i've looked at. Those ones i keep hearing about with the skull on the front may be cheaper made, i dunno. But the one i have is just a plain black metal fogger that if i recall is called "the fog machine". And judging by the build quality i expect it will last thru more halloweens than i'll be around for. 

By the way, that brings me to a question.......whats the best way to clean and store them? I have read heated debates on this and i'd really like to know the truth. Anyone found the definitive guide to fogger care?


----------



## StfRon (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey John- I saw your fog chiller in your pics, did you go off any website to make it? Or is it just your own concoction?


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We bought a 400 watt Gemmy fog machine last year and are thrilled with how it performed. We only used it on Halloween, but we had it on full throttle for about 5 hours and it never missed a beat.


----------



## kypie55 (Sep 19, 2004)

I found a website that gives you instrutions on how to make one.
http://www.gotfog.com/fog_machine_projects.html




> quote:_Originally posted by StfRon_
> 
> Hey John- I saw your fog chiller in your pics, did you go off any website to make it? Or is it just your own concoction?


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Yea I saw the 20 dollar fog machine at party city,good deal but I have 2 fog machine already,but I was tempted.

Haunted Display


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

I have 5 f/x foggers and decided to go 'semi-pro' with a VEI fogger that cost me around $300. I bought and used them all last year, and just tested them out today to make sure everything is working. Funny enough...actually, not so funny- the VEI is not working! The pump may have gone already, since all it does is make loud noises. The company BOASTS about their customer service...I guess i'll find out on monday!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

For any newbies: The $20 fog chiller, and the forum thread about it. Someone posted these a few weeks ago on another thread, and I immediately put them on my bookmark list. Def. going to make this chiller.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

It's because of Dazco's reports that I will be picking up a 400 watt Gemmy from Walmart this week.
And for heavens sake people WAKE UP !!! Do not build your own fog machines. You are guaranteed putting out unhealthy fog.Better to have none at all than to jeopordize your health and others.

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Melissa, 

You MUST make the $20 Fog Chiller. Although it cost me closer to $30 (that's California for ya), it's worth EVERY penny. However, don't forget to use the frozen water bottles instead of the loose ice. If you do that, then you won't need the large connector where the fog comes out and it's a lot easier. Let me know when you have it up and running....

My NEW website:
http://sbtoh.ihoststudio.com/index.html

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

> quote: It's because of Dazco's reports that I will be picking up a 400 watt Gemmy from Walmart this week.


Vlad, i think thats a good idea.....BUT.....make sure it's as well built as i described. I think like a lot of companies, Gemmy may well make different machines for certain retail chains. Often times a manufacturer will offer cheaper made versions of a product to big chains who order enough units. from some of the things i've heard here in the past it seems like walmart had had Gemmy machines in the past that were cheaper versions. I could be wrong, but i'd hate to see you buy a fogger on my recommendation only to find it's junk. So just be careful and check it out well before you buy.


----------



## scarymary (Oct 12, 2003)

Didn't someone mention last year that they always open up their foggers and tighten all the loose connections ( I believe they were prompted to do this after some big leak) and that they've never had problems with their foggers? Was that you, Dazco? Or am I off the deep end, again?


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

Not that i recall, tho it's been a year and my memory is lousy.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi, Im backish. Unfortunatly havent been doing too much halloween work, budger problems, school, and no compressor really put a hault on work about when i stopped posting. Anyway, enough about me. I bough a light F/X fogger last year for 15 bucks at CVS and when I turned it on it was very leaky. I dont regularly check my fogger fittings but if i get a light f/x in the future(probably wont, but 15 bucks is almost worth it just for the quart it comes with, unless I can find that 8 doller walmart gallon). I know a few other people had similar problems with there light f/x fogger. Also, I have a gemmy 700 watt i got at halloween outlet for 50 bucks. That thing is really quiet and havent had any problems with it yet. Its also in a nice metal housing. That I recomend. I had an idea of burrying pvc pipes under ground with holes trilled right near the surface to let fog out. That stuff really hugs grass. Anyone have an opinion on that?

Michael Ball

I'm a little bit off the chain, call me insane, but the fact remains 
That I'm a psycho
Better get it through your brain, when you say my name, never say it in vain
Cause I'm a psycho

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

> quote:I had an idea of burrying pvc pipes under ground with holes trilled right near the surface to let fog out. That stuff really hugs grass. Anyone have an opinion on that?


Sounds like it would work well, but who knows till u try it. I did a sinilar thing that worked real good. I used the PVC chiller and put the end of it under a couple bushels of old dried cornstalks in the graveyard. Worker really well to sop the fog blast and let the fog seep up thru the stalks and hug the ground nicely. Even kept working well after the frozen water bottles i had in the pipe thawed. 
If you do the burying thing tho, i think the only problem might be dirt falling in the holes and clogging it. I suppose you'd have to leave the top of the pipe slightly exposed then throw dirt over just the areas where the holes are. But i think it should work well. Also it may look a bit odd having a bunch of seperate streams of fog coming out every so many inches or whatever.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Will do Dazco, but I opened one in the store and it looks like it's built like a brick you know what.

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## Bone Cold (Jun 23, 2004)

What if you'd use a thin layer of pinebark mulch? I think the pieces should be big enough not fall into the holes of the pipe but loose enough to allow the fog through.

That's a scary thought!


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

StfRon - I used the following site for instructions for the chiller

http://www.gotfog.com/fog_machine_chiller.html

the best thing is that this is a good time of year to pick up a cooler. Remember when you look at a cooler to visualize where you are going to drill your holes. Make sure the handles are in a convenient location.
Good Luck,
John


http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10056


----------



## haunted_lex (Sep 15, 2004)

I saw a fogger at Walmart for 29.99 and a fogger timer for I think 19.99. I'm sure most people a close to a Walmart. This year is in my mind so far the best for props and decorations. One isle in Walmart was all about moving and sound props, pretty cool.



LeX


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Okay...jcarpenter2 posted on another thread that the timer he bought at Wal-mart worked on a Lite F/X machine (700 w). Thinking about getting the Wal-mart timer and taking it to Kmart to see if it will plug into the 1200w F/X machine. That or just getting the machine at Wal-mart too...

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## haunted_lex (Sep 15, 2004)

I thought the timer was just a standard wall plug type , in which you could practilly put any device on the timer. Could be wrong



LeX


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

LeX: The fogger timers allow you to set the intervals for the fog to get "pushed out" (love my technical terms). The standard timers would turn an item on and off and certain times, but can't let you set up something to turn on every 5 minutes.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## haunted_lex (Sep 15, 2004)

I stand corrected.  I guess I need to get one myself.

LeX


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

think i mentioned this somewhere (could have been earlier in this post somewhere) but the fog timers at Walmart will not work with the K-Mart 1200w foggers. I had bought a timer for my other fogger (700w F/X) and the plug on the 1200w one is not the same type. What is on the 1200w one is something that looks more like what a keyboard or mouse plugs into a computer with.


----------



## Shane (Sep 20, 2004)

I just bought a 1200W Fog F/X from party city for $19. It is also a constant flow machine. While inspecting it closer I noticed that the remote is the same as the one sold at kmart. When I opened the box for the accessory remote with timer ($19 also! Same price as the fogger, go figure!) it shows that it works with the kmart fogger. I think these are the same machines. Does anyone know the price of the timer remote at kmart?

Shane


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Shane: I've only heard of one person - so far - who's found the timer/remote at a Kmart. I've been to several w/ no luck and have been trying to find someone who'd be willing to pick one up for me. Good price on the 1200W, but the timer seems high. I wonder if I have any party city stores near me...

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## Shane (Sep 20, 2004)

The timer price seems real high! I bought it because I would like to have the option to reduce the fog output if needed. I will be waiting till the last minute to open the package in case something cheeper pops up. I was hoping the report about the KMart timer was true........

Shane


----------



## razorjack (Oct 16, 2004)

So why not just put an electrical timer on the machines? Set it to every 5 minutes on burst?


----------

